# Central machinery Model 580 14" bandsaw



## turner.curtis (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey boys and girls-

While surfing CL yesterday I came across a guy basically giving away this 14" saw; $45.00. It is a 1989 manufacture and came converted to a single speed although he also gave me the pulleys that came on it originally to set it up as a 5 speed.

Taking a look at the saw it appears to have been barely used. That said I think I got a fair deal on it considering the frame is similar to many other 14" C frame saws.

So with all the above disseminated is there anyone familiar with this model and if any of the risers available from Grizzly, Delta etc will line up with out modification, or should I just say screw the finite details and just order the G0580 kit from Grizzly and deal with the mods as I encounter them? May also look in to the grizzly tensioner modification from the G0555 as well as replacing the tires. Is there anything else I should look to upgrade on it?

[attachment=4391]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that machine but it sounds like a great deal to me.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sounds and looks to me like he should be arrested- NICE score.


----------



## LoneStar (Apr 18, 2012)

Sweet deal ! 
I cant say anything about the bandsaw, but I've done a lot of research on different metal lathes. What I found on the lathes is even when different brands are made in the same factory, and look exactly the same on the outside, theres usually parts that dont interchange. Theres no rhyme or reason to parts that fit or dont fit, and it even changes from year to year on the different models. 
So I guess my advice is, buy all your parts somewhere you can get a refund if you need it 
For $45 you cant hardly go wrong !


----------



## The_Architect_23 (May 25, 2012)

Nice Score!
I have a newer version of that saw.
Perfectly fine for my uses as i am a n00b in the wood turning world.






Recommended Things To Change / Upgrade / Remove:

1. Remove Both The Stock Belts And Change Them To Link Belts. They Will Run Smooth For A Few Miles, However After You Have A 2 Hour Cutting Session In A 110 Degree Shop A Few Times They Stretch And Slip.





2. The Stock Guide Blocks Are Nice, But Carter And " Import " Roller-guide Kits Will Directly Bolt On To Your Post. I Prefer Them Now, However They Are A Bit Louder. ( Use The HF Break Bleeder And A Pickle Jar To Infuse And Clean Your Bearings. Also Skateboard Bearings Are A Direct Fit And Roll Great And More Smoothly )









3. The Stock Dust Port Fits A Standard Shop Vac ( Mine Does, Yours Is Missing In The PHoto ) I Opted To Remove This And Cut A Square In The Bottom Door, Mounting A Dust Port For My 4'' DC Silicone Calking Inbetween. I Notice This Is The Best Location As It Picks Up The Incoming Debris And The Larger That Collects In The Bottom. Clean Blades And Tires!





4. Get A Good Fence

5. Add A Blade Brush

6. If You Have Not Found A Good Riser Block Yet, HF Sells A Kit For 68.00 And You CAN Use The 20% Off Coupon Over The Phone. Grizzly And " Import " Also Fit The Bold Holes. 

7. Carter Tires Are Nice And Smooth If Your Looking To Replace Them. Soak The Old Ones In Pinesol And HOT Water For 15 Minutes. Rub Off The Gunk And Replace. If They Are Still Hard Or Damaged Toss Them.

8. The Tension " Knob " Is A Joke Pain In The Bootay. Carter Quick Release States It Should Fit. I However Have Not Added That Mod Yet. 

Enjoy Your New Gem! :irishjig:


----------



## scotirish (Jun 17, 2012)

*Could be an older model of this one: http://www.harborfreight.com/14-inch-four-speed-woodworking-bandsaw-67595.html. This is sold by Harbor Freight.*


----------



## Ironman (Jul 10, 2012)

Good find. Band saw parts you are looking might be at www.bandsawparts.com .


----------

